# The New 7 Wonders of The World



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Psychedelic said:


> You know a lot of things about the world..congratulations man!!!


Thank you. Indeed not selected landmarks are in countries most of the time developed and don't need more tourists, so it's okay :lol: (colliseum was surely an hard decision, Rome is north or south italy ? it's important to know... :lol: )


----------



## cbotnyse (Jun 13, 2007)

link?


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Psychedelic said:


> You're a fuckin idiot..you think that only has internet, mobiles in developed countries?


To answer you, i do really believe that it's inside those countries that they use the most internet and mobile phones, lot of free time :lol: *hilarously ironical*


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

sapmi said:


> you couldn't vote on the pyramids of Giza as they are still counted as the old seven wonders...
> 
> I also can't believe how the Christ statue in Rio can be a wonder. It was probably made in concrete in a week or so... :rant:


*I'm agree with you...specially because there are at least 6 statues taller than the Christ:*


Shot at 2007-07-07


----------



## philbern (Jun 14, 2005)

What else is there to wonder? This whole extravanganza is the biggest joke ever!


----------



## secondcity1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are the new seven wonders of the world announced in Lisbon earlier today.

1. Chichen Itza, Mexico 

Chichén Itzá, the most famous Mayan temple city, served as the political and economic center of the Mayan civilization. Its various structures - the pyramid of Kukulkan, the Temple of Chac Mool, the Hall of the Thousand Pillars, and the Playing Field of the Prisoners – can still be seen today and are demonstrative of an extraordinary commitment to architectural space and composition. The pyramid itself was the last, and arguably the greatest, of all Mayan temples.

2. Christ the Redeemer, Brazil

This statue of Jesus stands some 38 meters tall, atop the Corcovado mountain overlooking Rio de Janeiro. Designed by Brazilian Heitor da Silva Costa and created by French sculptor Paul Landowski, it is one of the world’s best-known monuments. The statue took five years to construct and was inaugurated on October 12, 1931. It has become a symbol of the city and of the warmth of the Brazilian people, who receive visitors with open arms.

3. Colosseum, Italy

This great amphitheater in the centre of Rome was built to give favors to successful legionnaires and to celebrate the glory of the Roman Empire. Its design concept still stands to this very day, and virtually every modern sports stadium some 2,000 years later still bears the irresistible imprint of the Colosseum's original design. Today, through films and history books, we are even more aware of the cruel fights and games that took place in this arena, all for the joy of the spectators.

4. Great Wall, China

The Great Wall of China was built to link existing fortifications into a united defense system and better keep invading Mongol tribes out of China. It is the largest man-made monument ever to have been built and it is disputed that it is the only one visible from space. Many thousands of people must have given their lives to build this colossal construction.

5. Machu Picchu, Peru

In the 15th century, the Incan Emperor Pachacútec built a city in the clouds on the mountain known as Machu Picchu ("old mountain"). This extraordinary settlement lies halfway up the Andes Plateau, deep in the Amazon jungle and above the Urubamba River. It was probably abandoned by the Incas because of a smallpox outbreak and, after the Spanish defeated the Incan Empire, the city remained 'lost' for over three centuries. It was rediscovered by Hiram Bingham in 1911.


6. Petra, Jordan

On the edge of the Arabian Desert, Petra was the glittering capital of the Nabataean empire of King Aretas IV (9 B.C. to 40 A.D.). Masters of water technology, the Nabataeans provided their city with great tunnel constructions and water chambers. A theater, modelled on Greek-Roman prototypes, had space for an audience of 4,000. Today, the Palace Tombs of Petra, with the 42-meter-high Hellenistic temple facade on the El-Deir Monastery, are impressive examples of Middle Eastern culture.


7. Taj Mahal, India

This immense mausoleum was built on the orders of Shah Jahan, the fifth Muslim Mogul emperor, to honor the memory of his beloved late wife. Built out of white marble and standing in formally laid-out walled gardens, the Taj Mahal is regarded as the most perfect jewel of Muslim art in India. The emperor was consequently jailed and, it is said, could then only see the Taj Mahal out of his small cell window.

http://www.new7wonders.com/index.php?id=633


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

All very worthy candidates! I'm please with the result. Some of the shortlisted nominations were absurd so I'm glad the final list makes sense.


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree with philbern. Generally the idea behind even the original "wonders of the world" was a joke. The original list was first written by the ancient Greeks as a list of buildings etc that someone "must-see" in his travels ( something like a turist guide... ). Later in medieval times these monuments were given the name "wonders". So... What is this "modern 7 wonders list" ? ... it is again a turist guide. All these are happening only to increase the people who visit those "wonders" that have been elected. However i really do not care at all to see some of them... I know many other structures in the world that are far more "wondrous" than some "wonders" in that list.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

greg, any idea of the ones left off?


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

What about the Three Gorges Dam?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Great choices there. I'm glad with the outcome.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

_BPS_ said:


> What about the Three Gorges Dam?


Are you kidding?

It's ugly, a symbol of corporate power/money, and has damaged the environment.

More to the point, it's nowhere near historic or famous enough.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

what abt Hagia Sophia ??? it must be in 7 wonders of the world


----------



## Dan1987 (Mar 28, 2004)

Its stupid to give the Statue of Christ Redeemer a place in this, whats so special about it? At least with Stonehenge people 1000's of years ago transported rocks from HUNDREDS of miles away on LOGS and some how made Stonehenge, that itself is much more wondrous than a statue of Jesus that anyone could have done hno:


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Dan1987 said:


> Its stupid to give the Statue of Christ Redeemer a place in this, whats so special about it? At least with Stonehenge people 1000's of years ago transported rocks from HUNDREDS of miles away on LOGS and some how made Stonehenge, that itself is much more wondrous than a statue of Jesus that anyone could have done hno:


That is exactly how all the experts I've heard on TV are argumenting. They believe this competition has had a greater impact and more voters in South america than in Europe for instance.

And where is Africa represented? It can't be the seven wonders of the world, if not the whole world is represented.


----------



## adzakael (Jun 9, 2007)

I am surprised to see the Great Pyramids are not in the new list.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hm I really don't agree that much with the choice of Petra... I wouldn't mind this as one of the "Wonders of the World" :no:


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

adzakael said:


> I am surprised to see the Great Pyramids are not in the new list.


Pyramids were removed from the short list after Egyptian autorities protested.
This list is very interesting but I thing that most wonders (exept the Christ Redempter) are a bit old-fashioned now. This is a big wake for western civilzation that didn't build anything since 2000 year (coliseum) !
Where are big dams, internet, bridge, towers, operas, observatories, apollo program, libraries, tunnels, transport networks, stadiums, cure for cancer, UN,... ?


----------



## Dan1987 (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't even know why they did this list anyway, its not as if its going to be culturally significant, I bet hardly anyone realises this list has been done. Thats what they get for hosting the ceremony the same day as worldwide concerts with an audience of 2bn!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

No pyramids? Angkor? Eiffel Tower? Empire State? Statue of Liberty? Channel Tunnel?

I don't get it... If they were 7 modern wonders, fair enough, but almost all are ancient and yet some pretty obvious ones are missing... Even the six I name abouve off the top of my head are superior to Christ the redeemer.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Skylandman said:


> anyone believing that the statue of the christ redeemer is a World Wonder while the The Pyramids of Giza are not is just a nut...


Pyramids were removed from the short list after Egyptian autorities protested.
They remain the only wonder on Africa.

This list is very interesting but I thing that most wonders (exept the Christ Redeemer) are a bit old-fashioned now. This is a big wake for western civilzation that didn't build anything since 2000 years (coliseum) !
Where are big dams, internet, bridge, towers, operas, observatories, apollo program, libraries, tunnels, transport networks, stadiums, cure for cancer, UN,... ?

Angkor Vat that is considered as "the 8th wonder of the world" since many centuries is not in the final list.hno:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Hm I really don't agree that much with the choice of Petra... I wouldn't mind this as one of the "Wonders of the World" :no:


yep i never agree choice Petra ... must be Pyramids and Hagia Sophia


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

No Acropolis or Agia Sophia...:|


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

This Building, more than any other, represents how the modern world as we know it was created.










So, the Chinese, Mogul, Nabataean and Roman Empires were OK, but the British Empire - the greatest and most planet changing social and political upheaval in history (for good and for bad) is not worthy of a symbolic placing in that list?

I've just finished reading 'Empire' by Niall Ferguson, and it is obvious that the rest of the world sees the British Empire in very simplistic terms as an oppressive, racist, brutal regime. However, the book skillfully challenges all of those notions to show that, far more often, it was actually a force for good and brought the world together and advanced the cause of humanity with many noble achievements.

The most striking thing towards the end is when it dawns on the reader that without it, the alternatives are too frightening to consider - namely a worldwide German and/or Japanese Empire.


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vesuviano/364845150/

Anyway, even if none of that was true. Just look at the photo in the link above and try telling me the building itself is not a wonder of the world.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

I am a Japanese, but am glad that the Great Wall of China was chosen. 
But it is doubt that an Egyptian pyramid was not chosen.
list does not have it, but it is doubt that Japanese Kinkakuji Temple was not chosen.

A vote by Internet has low reliability. 
It should be investigation by telephone or interview.
The number of votes of one country should have made the upper limit, too.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

legolamb said:


> Anyway, even if none of that was true. Just look at the photo in the link above and try telling me the building itself is not a wonder of the world.


let me try: i wouldnt consider this building as a wonder of the world. it shouldn be called a wonder only because its huge and beautiful. there has to be something more about it than just these two facts and that it´s british.

wonder doesnt mean astonishingly big and breathtakingly beautiful. wonder means wonder...again: being british doesnt help there either. it has to be seen in relation to everything not only to what ones nationalistic thoughts ar limited to :nuts: 

my absolute favourite are the pyramids...its the only of the wonders i´ve seen in real tho.

the jesus statue doesnt belong into the list i find.


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

zwischbl said:


> let me try: i wouldnt consider this building as a wonder of the world. it shouldn be called a wonder only because its huge and beautiful. there has to be something more about it than just these two facts and that it´s british.
> 
> wonder doesnt mean astonishingly big and breathtakingly beautiful. wonder means wonder...again: being british doesnt help there either. it has to be seen in relation to everything not only to what ones nationalistic thoughts ar limited to :nuts:
> 
> ...




You miss my point - Why should those other Empires be represented and not the British? All of them were responsible for many greater atrocities than the British Empire. But people choose to focus on the great things they achieved. Why don't people do that with all?

Like I say, if this was truly a modern list of the wonders / most important buildings in the world, then the British Empire has to be represented, by virtue of the fact that it played such a huge role in creating the modern world. And by extention - created some of the most important buildings and monuments in the world.

The Houses Of Parliament were just my nomination - but the nomination to represent the British Empire does not have to be British. It could be American, Indian, Australian, Canadian etc. etc.

By the way. Please do not call me 'nationalistic' zwischbl. I am offended by that. I don't consider myself to be in any way. I'm just stating the facts.


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

zwischbl said:


> wonder doesnt mean astonishingly big and breathtakingly beautiful. .


Not entirely. But surely it plays a big part.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

This doesn't mean much, the methodology and motive has been greatly questioned.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

legolamb said:


> You miss my point - Why should those other Empires be represented and not the British?


the wonders arent meant to represent any empires i guess...or which brasilian empire do you mean exactly?


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i didnt call you nationalistic. ok..maybe i referred to you. sorry! then i´ll call you biased ok?!


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

zwischbl said:


> the wonders arent meant to represent any empires i guess...or which brasilian empire do you mean exactly?


Well..Rio de Janeiro and the christ the redeemer statue were built by descendents of the Portuguese Empire. Which, if you look into it's history of plunder, slavery and pillage, was not at all pretty.

Meanwhile, the Roman Empire is described as 'Glorious'! Trust me..Whilst some aspects of it's technological and social advancement were great. It was also absolutely brutal.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*7 NW*

I LIKE THEM ALL, except the Rio Statue, which imo is far and away form the beauty, history, art, culture and importance of places or monuments like Stonenhege, Acropolis, Angkor, etc.

Nevertheless all we knew that according to the "sistem" played something like this could happen :bash: :nuts:


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

that might be true what you tell about all these empires! but i dont think they have too much to do with the 7 world wonders. 
its the 7 world wonders not the wonder of the british empire, the portugues empire, the french empire, the dutch empire, the chinese empire, the egyptian empire, the spanish empire, the roman empire..what ever.
dont you think so? 
they try to represent/show what humans are able to create/build i think, how progressive they are/were. dont you think so?


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

[Gioяgos];14156094 said:


> No Acropolis or Agia Sophia...:|


yep...acropolis not important  but hagia sophia must be in this list 

kidding both of them must be


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

zwischbl said:


> they try to represent/show what humans are able to create/build i think, how progressive they are/were. dont you think so?



One would hope that this would be the criteria to be used. In which case, how can they ignore all of the awesome monuments, buildings and wonders created by western civilization in the last 300 years?


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

^^ thats true.
but anyway..if you ask me i think that whole 'world wonders' thing is strange, just not quite correct. if one chooses only 7 it could never be fair.


----------



## legolamb (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah. I agree, it is entirely pointless at the end of the day.

It put's things into perspective when you consider that we are discussing this over the internet. Which in itself is more 'wonderous', and astonishing (and shows how ingenious humans have been and how far we have travelled) than seven ancient tourist attractions that belong to a dead age of empire.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Why is it called the 7 'new' wonders of the world.

Macchu Picchu could be classified as one of the Ancient Wonders of the World.

There is a big time gap between the Christ the Redeemer Statue and Macchu Picchu.

I think this is kind of stupid, but great choices to be mentioned nevertheless.


----------

